# Need Jib for a One Design 14



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There's an old one design 14 laying around at my yacht club that i wanted to restore to have a little fun on. Anyone have a jib with the furler and wire thing at the top laying around? I found all of the other parts for the standard rig but cant find this thing anywhere! any of you old salts who used to race these things back in the day have one? called the company who used to make the boats but no luck there.


----------

